
Show HN: Ipregistry – A Fast, Reliable IP Geolocation and Threat API - lpellegr
https://ipregistry.co
======
ShakataGaNai
Maybe I missed it somewhere, but what is the threat data based on? Why should
I trust it over Insert-X-Service-Here?

~~~
lpellegr
That's a great question.

We rely on a set of trusted sources. It includes public ones but also private
ones thanks to partnerships we have with a few companies. This enables
accurate filtering.

Besides, we know that false positives are an important point to prevent.
That's why we update our database continuously.

------
lpellegr
Hey hackers!

We started to work on Ipregistry.co at the end of the last year for other
services we run. After months of work, we are proud to say that more than 60%
of the requests we serve are using the high-reliability geolocation dataset we
are building. For this purpose, we process, analyze and correlate GB of data
daily. As a fallback, we are still using Maxmind and IP2location but we hope
to get rid of them near the end of this year.

* What is it for?

A lot of businesses (e.g. Airbnb, Netflix, npmjs, Stripe) rely on IP addresses
as a non-intrusive solution to customize content and enrich data for their
users: showing prices in users’ local currency, pinpointing location,
timezone, company and connection type. You can learn more about use cases on
the next link: [https://ipregistry.co/use-cases](https://ipregistry.co/use-
cases)

* Why Ipregistry.co?

Existing solutions are either too slow, too expensive or not complete enough.
Even worse, some competitors artificially segment features that cost them no
pennies. Ipregistry aims to change this situation.

With Ipregistry you get more geolocation info but also threat information that
is essential to detect and prevent fraud. You can even get user agent data.
All this in a single request.

* What’s the difference with existing competitors?

\- Data is updated multiple times a day for accuracy.

\- Ipregistry scales to thousand requests per second.

\- Reliability is ensured with multiple points of presence using the Google
Cloud infrastructure.

\- Requests are served in less than 25 ms from most locations worldwide
([https://ipregistry.co/status](https://ipregistry.co/status)).

\- You can create multiple API keys to separate concerns.

\- You pay only for what you use lookup per lookup.

\- Payment methods include cards, Paypal and cryptocurrencies.

\- Upon registration, you get 100,000 free lookups for testing purposes.

\- A dashboard is provided to monitor your usage and configure settings.

\- Origin and IP filtering are supported with no extra fee.

\- You can receive weekly or monthly usage reports.

\- The API outputs JSON or XML.

\- Official client libraries are provided with caching support.

------
swissknife
Really neat and clean. We were looking for such a service these last days.
Nice job guys!

~~~
lpellegr
Thanks for your kind words. They are much appreciated!

------
spokyy
Your service seems to compete with Ipdata.co. What's the difference?

~~~
lpellegr
Thanks for your question. Indeed, ipdata is a competitor. We have published a
recent blog post that compares them with our solution:

[https://ipregistry.co/blog/ipdata-
alternative](https://ipregistry.co/blog/ipdata-alternative)

As a summary, you get responses in less time (our API is at least twice
faster), more data points (company name, domain, IP type, security field
is_cloud_provider). Our client libraries have support for caching. We provide
a dashboard to check your usage and edit settings. Last but not least, you pay
only for what you use lookup by lookup!

------
towlinson
An API is great but slow. Do you provide raw access to your database in CSV or
other formats?

~~~
lpellegr
We understand an API introduces latency that might not be appropriate for some
use cases. At this time we do not provide raw access to our database (although
that’s something we aim to provide in the medium/long term). In the short
term, we are working on a Docker image that you can deploy in your own
infrastructure and co-locate with existing services.

Don’t hesitate to contact us (support@ipregistry.co) to discuss your use case.

------
dinghy
why cryptocurrencies?

~~~
lpellegr
That's a great question. Unlike with traditional payment platforms (Stripe,
Paypal, etc.), we pay no fees for transactions made with crypto currencies. As
a consequence, we offer 3% more tokens to our customers for the same price!

~~~
towlinson
What are you using for crypto payments? was the integration complex?

~~~
lpellegr
We're using Coinbase Commerce
([https://commerce.coinbase.com](https://commerce.coinbase.com)).

Our experience was better with Coinbase than Paypal and we think it is as
simple as Stripe, even if Stripe may require some work depending on what you
want to achieve but their documentation is fantastic!

The worst solution from an integration point of view was Paypal. Their
documentation is outdated, their dashboard UX is bad and their client
libraries lack maintenance.

The only drawback we noticed while integrating Coinbase Commerce is that there
is no testing flow provided. As a solution, we had to create a second account
dedicated to testing and use real crypto.

